# Driving license exchange: Draft letter



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
My wife would need to get a Dubai license, (currently has an EU license and passport) and guess she needs a sponsor's (myself) letter. Is this a letter in Arabic, English any specific format?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

woodlands said:


> Hi,
> My wife would need to get a Dubai license, (currently has an EU license and passport) and guess she needs a sponsor's (myself) letter. Is this a letter in Arabic, English any specific format?


Hi Woodlands had to go through exactly the same thing about 3 weeks ago .... Your sponship letter of no objection is fine when written in English or Arabic.

The bits you will also need are: .... _(straight from the RTA website)_

The letter of no objection stating both your particulars, residency visa particulars and expiry dates of each ...

Must be at least 18 years old, 
•	Have a valid driver's license, 
•	Have a residence visa in Dubai, 
•	Fill in the driver's license form with one passport size photograph, 
•	Supply original passport and one photocopy, 
•	Original driver's license and one photocopy, (both sides if its the plastic version)
•	Eye test report, 
•	Dhs. 210, and 
•	Letter from the Embassy or Consulate from which the driver's license was issued, confirming that the driver's license is valid. (They didn't persue this one at the time)If the driver's license is not in English or Arabic, it is also required to have the license translated at the Consulate or Embassy.


Hope this helps


----------

